# Call from someone earlier today , an ontario person that was having an app installed on the cell phone.



## Lakeland living (May 28, 2020)

Here goes. Friend told me about an app installed on her phone. She tried to stop it even to turning off her phone
     When the phone was started it kept installing. This app will track you ,keep an eye on who you see, spend time with. It will also see if you are masked or not.  Apparently it is going out to hot spots in ONtario. Looking to hear from anyone else that has this happen.
      This afternoon most of the time the internet was out of reach.


----------



## Don M. (May 28, 2020)

That sounds like some sort of "Malware" or "spyware" being installed on the cellphone....or the government has figured out some way to "spy" on it's citizens, 24/7.  I don't have a Smartphone....just a basic cellphone that we carry when away from the house, so I don't know much about "Apps".   If I had such an issue with a cellphone, I would contact the phone company immediately, and if they couldn't resolve the issue, I would quickly get rid of that phone.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 28, 2020)

Thanks Don, I did suggest the contact.  
 There is some sort of write up but I have not seen that.
Two companies  offered their services to set this up. Twice a provincial representative has brought up
the facts that it can be done.  I am not hearing much about it yet, as far as I know today was the first I heard.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 29, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Here goes. Friend told me about an app installed on her phone. She tried to stop it even to turning off her phone
> When the phone was started it kept installing. This app will track you ,keep an eye on who you see, spend time with. It will also see if you are masked or not.  Apparently it is going out to hot spots in ONtario. Looking to hear from anyone else that has this happen.
> This afternoon most of the time the internet was out of reach.


Do you have the name of this app???


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2020)

No. My husband and I both have iPhones, live in Ontario, as you know, and nothing like this has ever happened and if it does, I’ll be throwing the iPhone away.

I have no suggestions aa far as what to do since I’m not all that up on computer knowledge but that sounds horrible and I’m very surprised about it. I can’t see our government enforcing such a thing.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 29, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...acking-citizens-phones-coronavirus-2020-3?amp


----------



## Lakeland living (May 29, 2020)

Thank you Becky1951 , it makes one stop and think of where we are going with all of this.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 29, 2020)

This came with the app in explaining what was going on.


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

Is there a way for an individual to verify who truly _is_ installing and using it, in their phone?

Other than the issue that we might not want _anyone_ tracking us in that manner, how would one be certain it is a legit authorized source, at the very least, IF one wanted to know?


----------



## Lakeland living (May 29, 2020)

I don't have it on my phone, but I would suggest you call the service provider you use.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No. My husband and I both have iPhones, live in Ontario, as you know, and nothing like this has ever happened and if it does, I’ll be throwing the iPhone away.
> 
> I have no suggestions aa far as what to do since I’m not all that up on computer knowledge but that sounds horrible and I’m very surprised about it. I can’t see our government enforcing such a thing.


Thanks for your interest Keesha, if I hear anymore I will post it here.


----------

